# Vinyl storage options?



## Albert7

Got some vinyl and need to figure out a few things.

1) Should I store the albums naked or with acid free plastic sleeves?

2) Bookshelf options?

a) http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/category.jsp?id=A_MUSIC_STORAGE&cm_sp=MUSIC-_-L3-_-APARTMENT_MUSIC:A_MUSIC_STORAGE#/

b) http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50305739/#/90275820

IKEA KALLAX shelf option looking very good here. I may get 3 of those.


----------



## Albert7

Mylar or polypropylene album cover sleeves? Hmmm...


----------



## Krummhorn

I've had my LP collection since the 60's and store them vertical and in whatever original sleeves they came with. Some are just paper, and others (like my Angel and DG labels) are some sort of clear plastic. 

All have zero warps and in very fine playable condition.


----------



## ptr

Ikea is Your cheapskate helper, Kallax are very LP friendly! (I use some of its predecessors "Expedit" and "Bonde" for parts of my collection!)

/ptr


----------



## Albert7

Awesome planning on the KALLAX route then.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Just keep in mind vinyl is quite heavy (heavier than books, for example), so shorter width sturdy shelves will work better.


----------



## Albert7

AnotherSpin said:


> Just keep in mind vinyl is quite heavy (heavier than books, for example), so shorter width sturdy shelves will work better.


No kidding, carrying around 26 pieces on vinyl taught me that lesson very quickly.

I am going stout bookshelves with shorter compartments... the IKEA shelves look to be the most promising.


----------



## Figleaf

Albert7 said:


> Got some vinyl and need to figure out a few things.
> 
> 1)* Should I store the albums naked *or with acid free plastic sleeves?


I'd probably get dressed first, lol.



Albert7 said:


> 2) Bookshelf options?
> 
> a) http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/category.jsp?id=A_MUSIC_STORAGE&cm_sp=MUSIC-_-L3-_-APARTMENT_MUSIC:A_MUSIC_STORAGE#/
> 
> b) http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50305739/#/90275820
> 
> IKEA KALLAX shelf option looking very good here. I may get 3 of those.


I haven't had great experiences with Ikea flatpack stuff, though I've only used it for clothes etc. If strength is more important than looks, maybe garage shelves? I have these ones, the orange and blue shelves in the picture with the lady:

http://www.bigdug.co.uk/shelving-c2/metal-steel-shelving-c756/big-industrial-racking-pp13468

Not the prettiest item of furniture ever, but very robust. I assume something similar is available in the US.


----------



## bigshot

Gorilla Racks


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> I'd probably get dressed first, lol.
> 
> I haven't had great experiences with Ikea flatpack stuff, though I've only used it for clothes etc. If strength is more important than looks, maybe garage shelves? I have these ones, the orange and blue shelves in the picture with the lady:
> 
> http://www.bigdug.co.uk/shelving-c2/metal-steel-shelving-c756/big-industrial-racking-pp13468
> 
> Not the prettiest item of furniture ever, but very robust. I assume something similar is available in the US.


I also use the Big Dug shelving.

I'd recommend attaching them to the wall with those special attachment things though I can't remember what they are called.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Any way, LPs are heavy. All the rest is up to your esthetic preferences.


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> I also use the Big Dug shelving.
> 
> I'd recommend attaching them to the wall with those special attachment things though I can't remember what they are called.


I didn't know yours were Big Dug too! We're so compatible!  Your silver coloured shelves are much more attractive than the coloured ones I have, and they seem to be strong enough too. I'd get the silver ones and relegate the orange and blue ones to the shed/ garage if I were shopping at Big Dug again.


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> I didn't know yours were Big Dug too! We're so compatible!  Your silver coloured shelves are much more attractive than the coloured ones I have, and they seem to be strong enough too. I'd get the silver ones and relegate the orange and blue ones to the shed/ garage if I were shopping at Big Dug again.


We are! :kiss: Function and value over style every time.

I have blue ones in my garage. Unfortunately I have yet to erect them.


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> We are! :kiss:* Function and value over style every time. *
> 
> I have blue ones in my garage. Unfortunately I have yet to erect them.


You say the sweetest things! :lol:

I look forward to adding function and value to your life. And I'll try to help you out in the garage.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Albert7 said:


> the IKEA shelves look to be the most promising.


 If you think about collecting huge amount of LPs (100+) forget about this IKEA set. You need something robust, believe me.


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> You say the sweetest things! :lol:
> 
> I look forward to adding function and value to your life. And I'll try to help you out in the garage.


Crikey, I've done it again! :lol:

That will be great. I'll need to clear some space first.


----------



## Figleaf

I store my shellac, which is heavier than vinyl, upright in heavy stackable wooden boxes measuring 15 inches high, 15 inches deep and 22 inches wide, with sliding doors at the front. They live in the modern extension which, unlike the rest of the house, has a concrete floor. The boxes were made especially for the previous owner (I've had them for about 25 years) but I think something similar could be made by someone with basic carpentry skills.

I may ask Wood to build me some more when he's finished erecting his Big Dug in my garage...  :lol:


----------



## Albert7

Wow, those shelves look to be rather impressive but don't think that those would fit very easily in my living room. 

I don't plan to collect too much vinyl. Just some select one of a kind pressings.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Albert7 said:


> I don't plan to collect too much vinyl.


Don't fool yourself.


----------



## Albert7

I see that people are recommending having shelves that are relatively long but wouldn't the weight of the vinyl cause each shelf to bow downward thus making this very difficult to deal with if the shelf is bent out of shape?

Thus perhaps better to store in shorter shelves but many of those?


----------



## bigshot

AnotherSpin said:


> If you think about collecting huge amount of LPs (100+) forget about this IKEA set. You need something robust, believe me.


I once was at the home of a major record collector and he used Ikea shelves, but he had to get supports to go in the middle of each shelf to bear all the weight. Particle board bends. He alternated two supports, one support all the way from bottom to top.


----------



## Albert7

bigshot said:


> I once was at the home of a major record collector and he used Ikea shelves, but he had to get supports to go in the middle of each shelf to bear all the weight. Particle board bends. He alternated two supports, one support all the way from bottom to top.


The KALLIX shelves that I plan to use isn't particleboard and in fact are short so the weight of the vinyl isn't going to kill it. I just am going to get a lot of them. 

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50305739/#/40275813


----------



## bigshot

Those shelves are definitely particleboard. Look at the product description. Those shelves would only work if you only put records on the bottom shelf. That half inch top shelf will bow like all get out.


----------



## Albert7

bigshot said:


> Those shelves are definitely particleboard. Look at the product description. Those shelves would only work if you only put records on the bottom shelf. That half inch top shelf will bow like all get out.


I will procure these shelves and test those out . And will post up the photographs for it when it is all done. 

http://vinylmeplease.com/9-record-album-storage-options-for-vinyl-collectors/


----------



## Figleaf

Albert7 said:


> I see that people are recommending having shelves that are relatively long but wouldn't the weight of the vinyl cause each shelf to bow downward thus making this very difficult to deal with if the shelf is bent out of shape?
> 
> Thus perhaps better to store in shorter shelves but many of those?


In the case of my shelves (pictured on the Big Dug website I linked to) that might be a possibility, because although they were bought for vinyl they have mainly been used for children's toys, which are lighter. Wood's shelves are slightly narrower and are holding up very well under the weight of a whole lot of vinyl!


----------



## Jos

My preference has always been to browse "recordshop"style. All my vinyl is in wooden crates, named "the crates", like the true turntablist that I am , they cost about 10 euro's each and hold about a 120 records each. 100 per crate would be better for easy flipping through them. They do take up more space than those Ikea systems.

Picture of mancave was already in similar thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/27252-how-do-you-store-4.html 
Scroll to #52


----------

